# Puch / Austro-Daimler / Vent Noir Aero



## HoBagoly (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a Puch Vent Noir Aero bike in good condition with full Dura Ace AX components. 
The bike is "Puch green" and were produced about 1983-84... 
The frame is made of Reynolds 531 tubes. I'm 180 cm high, and the frame is fit for me.
The serial number is not the usual 7digit frame number. 

The bike is in a good condition, and the components (wheels, shifters, brakes and so on) are perfect.

Could you help me about the value of the bike?

Thanks_HoBagoly
Budapest
Hungary
Europe























picture gallery with more photos:

https://picasaweb.google.com/112962...&authkey=Gv1sRgCMGT8uSssK-CeQ&feat=directlink


----------

